# Help Getting My Pictures Out There



## TheNevadanStig (May 12, 2014)

So for the past two days I shot a professional kayaking competition. I got some great shots, and posted a few threads here on the forums:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...eno-river-festival-my-first-sports-shoot.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ayak-competitions-reno-riverfest-day-2-a.html

A few members here encouraged me to send these in, in hopes of getting some paid shoots set up in the future. There were paid shooters there, and as the weekend ended I have been able to see the shots posted at various places, and I do believe my shots are better. The problem I'm having is making the contacts to try to take this farther. Besides for a select few, no one has an official website. Most of the riders have pages on Facebook, but all set up as personal pages, meaning I can't contact them through my photography page, I have to do it through my personal page. And honestly I kinda feel like a creeper doing that. Just get over it? Any other advice?


----------



## wyogirl (May 12, 2014)

Find out the contact person for the competition...like who you talk to to actually enter.  You can usually get that person fairly easy and that person can probably hook you up with the name and info on the appropriate person to speak with.  If you can coordinate with the league (or whatever kayakers have) then they can usually get your info into the hands of the competitors.


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 12, 2014)

Thanks! The competition was organized by the City of Reno. Apparently, there is no official tour, and anyone can enter. The pros are paid to travel around and enter the larger competitions around the world. So I'm not sure how much contacting the city is going to help. And how would I approach it? Just say here is a few pictures I think you would be interested in attached in an email?


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 13, 2014)

Well, I heard back from a few of the kayakers themselves, and they have been helpful. One in particular has been very helpful, even helping me ID and contact some of the other riders. I'm going to be sending off some pictures to two of them tonight.


----------



## tirediron (May 13, 2014)

Have you tried to contact any local clubs?  Chances are it won't do any good for this shoot, but it might get you set up for future work, especially if you can these as portfolio images.


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 13, 2014)

There is one local club here. They don't have much of a website and I'm not sure as to how active or large it is, but they do hold monthly meetings and I was thinking of attending the next one, if at least just to scope it out.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 13, 2014)

That's probably a good idea, to start networking. I found that making contacts and getting to know people with a team and getting my pictures seen by the right person was what it took. 

It wasn't a fast process for me, you might be looking towards next year's event, to start now to make contacts etc. so you might get an opportunity next year. I found it takes some time to build your reputation, if you make some contacts and get some interest now, word could get around by next year's event. 

In my area many tournaments etc. already have a company that takes photos of all the participants over the course of the day or weekend, so those are more limiting; but if this event doesn't have anyone that provides pictures to participants you might have a good opportunity here.


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 13, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> That's probably a good idea, to start networking. I found that making contacts and getting to know people with a team and getting my pictures seen by the right person was what it took.
> 
> It wasn't a fast process for me, you might be looking towards next year's event, to start now to make contacts etc. so you might get an opportunity next year. I found it takes some time to build your reputation, if you make some contacts and get some interest now, word could get around by next year's event.
> 
> In my area many tournaments etc. already have a company that takes photos of all the participants over the course of the day or weekend, so those are more limiting; but if this event doesn't have anyone that provides pictures to participants you might have a good opportunity here.




Thank you for the advice! I am already quickly learning that contacts are basically everything. It takes knowing the right people to get anywhere it seems. I can show off hundreds of photos that are better than the publicized shots, but unless I can get in with the people who call the shots as to who they pay to do it, then it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## wyogirl (May 14, 2014)

TheNevadanStig said:


> Thanks! The competition was organized by the City of Reno. Apparently, there is no official tour, and anyone can enter. The pros are paid to travel around and enter the larger competitions around the world. So I'm not sure how much contacting the city is going to help. And how would I approach it? Just say here is a few pictures I think you would be interested in attached in an email?


As a person who is a former city employee putting festivals and events together.... do exactly that ^^^.  The person who organized the event will have contact info for all of the competitors and just might give you valuable info provided you are nice and polite and they have the info to give.  I see that you do have info from at least one of the competitors and I'm sure that has been very helpful.  If nothing else, the city person will get your info and you may be invited to shoot the event for the city next year....hopefully paid.  Also, never attach full resolution pictures.  People will assume that you are giving them for use.  Always be clear how a person may or may not use a photo.  I would recommend attaching links to the photos and not the photos themselves.


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 14, 2014)

Thanks all. There has been a LOT that has happened in 24 hours.

The first competitor that contacted me is also the projects manager for the team and the kayak company as a whole. We have been sharing quite a few emails. The teams filmographer also reached out to me to "add to his contacts for future reference".
Yesterday my Facebook page received 6 likes from pro athletes, so I'm not complaining! I've reached out to a few others as well, and I'm sure I'll be hearing more from everybody soon. It was weird, I felt like a total creeper sending out those few first messages, but I'm glad I did in the end. Thanks for all the advice and help along the way too.
I have yet to hear back from the city, but at this point I'm not sure it matters anymore.


----------

